# È morta Edith Shain



## Mari' (23 Giugno 2010)

*È morta Edith Shain*

*aveva 91 anni*

*È morta Edith Shain, l'infermiera
del bacio a Times Square*

*Lo scatto di Eisenstaedt del '45 diventò subito un simbolo di pace e speranza. La donna si rivelò solo 30 anni dopo*




*





   Il bacio a Times Square (foto di Alfred Eisenstaedt per "Life"/Ap)


**MILANO* - Un marinaio e un'infermiera, avvinti in un bacio appassionato in piena Times Square a New York: è stata la foto simbolo della fine della seconda guerra mondiale. Tanto spontaneo quanto "pensato", è uno degli scatti più celebri del fotografo americano di origine tedesca Alfred Eisenstaedt. L'infermiera di bianco vestita protagonista dell'immagine si chiamava Edith Shain ed è morta domenica a 91 anni nella sua casa di Los Angeles.  *SIMBOLO DI SPERANZA *- L'istantanea, scattata il 14 agosto 1945, fu pubblicata sulla rivista _Life_ e divenne immediatamente una delle icone della pace e della speranza per un futuro di libertà. Solo trent'anni dopo la Shain scrisse a Eisenstaedt rivelando di essere lei la protagonista della foto: negli anni successivi ha posato per diversi "remake" (GUARDA). All'epoca la donna aveva 26 anni e lavorava al Docotor's Hospital di New York. È tuttora sconosciuto il nome del marinaio in divisa.


 Redazione online

*23 giugno 2010
http://www.corriere.it/cronache/10_...re_b36ccee4-7e9f-11df-b520-00144f02aabe.shtml
*


----------



## messalina (23 Giugno 2010)

Grazie per la notizia..


----------



## Asudem (23 Giugno 2010)

Le morti precoci sono sempre terribili.


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> Le morti *precoci* sono sempre terribili.


91 anni ?


e se ne aveva 30 la consideravamo tra le morti in culla?


----------



## tinkerbell (23 Giugno 2010)

Volevo ben dire che non sapevo chi bubbolo fosse!!!
Son entrata nel thread con passo felpato perchè non ricordavo chi fosse ma ora son sicura di non averlo mai saputo!!! R.I.P.


----------

